# Rock the Opera!



## Mega Wolf (Mar 15, 2007)

Alright. I've seen a few Rock Operas in my day, some good, some bad, some I wish to get out of my brain, but I'm sure you guys have similar feelings.

When I mean Rock Operas, I mean any movie with a musical tone that has music that would not be considered a 'musical', like the WHO's 'Tommy', or 'Rocky Horror Picture Show'.

So how about it? Name your favorite, or the worst you have ever been forced to watch. Of if you just hate Rock Operas in general, why not post why?


----------



## SpirTheCatAyeaye (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh my god, Tommy is my favorite movie by far! I used to watch it, like, three times a day or so. Seriously! I had it memorized, and I would drag it over to my friends' house and force them to watch it all the time!

Now the DVD is a bit scratched up...merh...


----------



## Mega Wolf (Mar 15, 2007)

SpirTheCatAyeaye said:
			
		

> Oh my god, Tommy is my favorite movie by far! I used to watch it, like, three times a day or so. Seriously! I had it memorized, and I would drag it over to my friends' house and force them to watch it all the time!
> 
> Now the DVD is a bit scratched up...merh...



Thats what happens when you play the DVD way too many times. :b


----------



## SpirTheCatAyeaye (Mar 16, 2007)

There has got to me more rock opera fans here...


----------



## Mega Wolf (Mar 17, 2007)

SpirTheCatAyeaye said:
			
		

> There has got to me more rock opera fans here...



Apperently not. :b

Oh well, just so this thread wont die 'too' quickly, I'll go ahead and say that my favorite Rock opera would have to be 'Pink Floyd's the Wall'. Its not only a good rock opera, but its also one of my favorite movies of all time.


----------



## SpirTheCatAyeaye (Mar 19, 2007)

The Wall is a classic. I've seen it several times, and I noticed something new every time. 
The music was great, the story was great but very sad, and the cartoons were amazing. I actually went and looked up the cartoonists other work after watching the movie.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Mar 31, 2007)

Mega Wolf said:
			
		

> When I mean Rock Operas, I mean any movie with a musical tone that has music that would not be considered a 'musical', like the WHO's 'Tommy', or 'Rocky Horror Picture Show'.



I've seen "The Rocky Horror Picture Show" once before, and, well, IMO, it's SO weird!! :shock: It was an OK movie, but everything about it is very weird.


----------



## SpirTheCatAyeaye (Mar 31, 2007)

Anders said:
			
		

> Mega Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well as far as Rock Operas go, that's actually one of the less weird ones...


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh! I thought of another rock opera: Jesus Christ Superstar.Â Â I've seen it before on video, and I did like it.Â Â My only comment is how wide and difficult the vocal ranges are for several of the characters, including the part of Jesus Christ.Â Â A couple months ago, I went to see a musical revue with a few songs from that show, and I kept thinking how these performers are able to sing so high without losing their voices for every performance.


----------

